# Air stone



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello All,

Can someone recommend me a good quality air stone? (brand / model)
I need to make a very fine almost a mist of bubbles.
I did tried RENA Micro Bubbler, it works but only 2 -3 weeks, then I need to clean it with bleach etc. to make it micro bubble again.
Green and Blue 1" air stones recommended by LFS *old dude are garbage.
FYI - Do not ever ask fish-keeping help / advice in chain pet stores!!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Pesonally the best ones you can buy are the wooden ones, but you can only order them online. Are you using them for co2 distribution? That will cause them to clog faster than anything. If not they should be lasting longer than that. I have some that are a couple of years old and fall apart when I try to clean them.


----------



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello Susan,

No, I need them for air.
During a day I have CO2, and closer end of the day smaller fish is getting a little dizzy (specially guppys). So I would like to turn a air at night for 3-4 hours.
And in the morning it will go off etc.

Can you please give me a model and brand that you use?

Thanks
Aram


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Aquarium Wood Air Stones at Big Al's Online

More economical this way.
Red Sea Wood Airstones 24 Pack


----------



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank You.


----------

